#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  dawdaw العضوة المميزة فى منتدى أبناء مصر

## أحمد ناصر

أهلا بكم أبناء مصر

ها نحن يتجدد بنا اللقاء

لقاء التميز والرقي

لقاء الفخر بأبناء مصر المبدعين المتميزين

لقاء الاحتفال بالعضو المتميز في منتدى أبناء مصر

فاليوم موعدنا لنحتفل جميعا بعضوة متميزة من أبناء مصر

أمتعتنا كثيرا بموضوعاتها الراقية

ومشاركاتها المتميزة

وتواجدها الملفت


يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي

أبناء مصر

أن يتقدم بالتهنئة ومنح وسام التميز

الي العضوة العزيزة المبدعة الغالية علينا جميعا 


 dawdaw


 dawdaw 


dawdaw  


ومنحها لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر 



 تكريما لها ولجهودها المبذولة في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير 

بيتنا جميعا الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 


وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم لها بخالص الشكر والتقدير على

هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 

الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى

ألف ألف مبروك

dawdaw  


مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر

----------


## سوما

*dawdaw
مبارك عليكِ التميز ,,, 
تستحقييه فعلاً ,,, ودائماً من تميز إلى أخر ,,, 
مع أرق الأمنيات بدوام التميز والتوفيق ..*
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*دكتورة داووووووووووووووو الجميلة
مبروك مبروك
يااااه أنا سعيدة اوى بفوزك بلقب العضو المثالى 
لأن حضرتك بجد ومن أول دخولك كنتى ولازلتى مثال للعضو المثالى الملتزم الجاد والموضوعى..وفى وقت نسبيا قصير..
وردودك بالفعل كانت بتحمل سمة الجدية ووالموضوعية طول الوقت



علاوة على كونك الإنسانة والأخت والصديقة وتعرفين كم أحبك..
هذا الوسام يعتز بك يا سيدتى..
وسيبقى فوزك خالداً فى منتدى أبناء مصر نذكره جميعا
أتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والتألق وألا يحرمنا الله أبدا من طلتك الجميلة ووجودك الذى يشعرنى بالألفة ويدخل على قلبى البهجة

دمتى بخير وأتمنى أن تسعدى معنا فى هذه الإحتفالية الجميلة..

*

----------


## nariman

الغالية داو داو .. مش لاقية كلام أهنيكي به غير ربنا يزيدك ويكرمك

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*ياسيدى ياسيدى على الاخبار الحلوه 

عارفه لو بعرف أزغرد كنت عملتها

والست الى بتزغرد وصورتها ماليه النت دى دورت عليها مالقيتها ماتت دى ولا ايه 







مبروك داو داو


بجد الف مبروك تستاهلى التميز وابوه كمان

وبلاش مامته عشان مش بحب اجيب فى سيرة الستات





طبعا لو دخلت وإيدى فاضيه مشهخلص منك

فقولت اخدها من قاصرها واجيب حاجه فى ايدى

بس ندى سبقتنى

فقوم قولت ايه بقى أغير واجيب حاجه جديده




















إيه رايك فى المفاجعه دى














بصى انا جبتلك البوفيه كله

 عشان تعزمى الناس براحتك
















وجبتلك ده عشان لو ليك مزاج تطبخى انت بقى














بجد مبروك يادودو


 ولو بإيدى كنت احتفلت بيكِ على الطبيعه














ثقافه

 فكر 

خفة دم 


نقاء وأختها صفاء



وكفايه كده بقى


























أه نسيت


*
*
 ماتكليش الديك ده للفرجه وبس


إصحابه واخدين عليا رهن وهرجهلهم






*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

دكتوووووووووره داو داو
 :18 1 36:   :18 1 36: 
ألف مليون تريليون مبرووووووووووووووووووك
 :36 7 8: 
تستحقي أكتر من كده بكتير والله
وربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك بينا
 :11 6 204: 


فين هديتى بقا ؟؟؟  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> دكتوووووووووره داو داو
>  
> ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> تستحقي أكتر من كده بكتير والله
> وربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك بينا
> 
> 
> 
> فين هديتى بقا ؟؟؟


 :: 
 :: 
ياسلام...
كفاية عليكى ياختى الهدايا اللى انتى أخدتيها الشهر اللى فات..
أيتها المثالية بتاعة شهر اكتوبر..
وان كنت ناسى أفكرك 
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*مبروك يا دكتورة*
*
عقبال كدا ما تاخدى احسن عضوة فى السنة كلها*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> ياسلام...
> كفاية عليكى ياختى الهدايا اللى انتى أخدتيها الشهر اللى فات..
> أيتها المثالية بتاعة شهر اكتوبر..
> وان كنت ناسى أفكرك


 *هى خدت ايه

قولى***

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مبروك داوداو


ألف مبروك

من نجاح لنجاح ان شاء الله

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
انا كيييييييييييت ..اوعوا بأة يا كمااااااااااحة 

دكتورة  الدكاتير..
ملكة النوافذ و الابواب و الشناكيل
و راعية قبنوري الاولى في منتدى أبناء مصر 

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك 

& 

big

lololololololololololollllllllllllllllllllleeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeey

أول إنجليش أووووووووول ذا تايم 

لأ بجد بجد بجد _هحاول اتكلم بجد _
مبروك التميز المستحق يا دكتور 
و يا رب دايما من نجاح لنجاح

و طبعا مش هنسى الهدية 














































بيني و بينك يا دكتور انا احترت و احتار دليلي
يا ترى اجيبلك فول ولا طعمية و لا بتشينجان 
و يا ترى انتشي بتشحبي التشحينة ولا لأ 
فقولت اجيبلك العربية كلها و انتشي و ضميرك بأة 

لأ واييييييه الباك جراوند برتقان و حاجة آخر بطيييييخ ..أورجانك بطيخ 


_






 :f:   :36 4 1:   ::h::   :36 4 1:   :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ياسلام...
> كفاية عليكى ياختى الهدايا اللى انتى أخدتيها الشهر اللى فات..
> أيتها المثالية بتاعة شهر اكتوبر..
> وان كنت ناسى أفكرك


*مش فاكره أى حاجه 
* 



> *هى خدت ايه
> 
> قولى* 
> *
> *



 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:

----------


## د. أمل

> أهلا بكم أبناء مصر
> 
> ها نحن يتجدد بنا اللقاء
> 
> لقاء التميز والرقي
> 
> لقاء الفخر بأبناء مصر المبدعين المتميزين
> 
> لقاء الاحتفال بالعضو المتميز في منتدى أبناء مصر
> ...





هو فى إيه ؟

و إيه الكلام الكبير قوى قوى قوى قوى قوى  اللى مش راكب علىَّ خالص  ده ؟


أخى الفاضل الكريم  " أحمد ناصر "

حقًا أعجز عن إيجاد الكلمات اللائقة بكل هذا الإطراء و التكريم 
و على العكس أشعر بتقصيرى تجاه المنتدى 
و تجاهكم جميعًا , أنتم إخوتى الأعزاء الكرام
لا أملك سوى كلمات الامتنان و الشكر
لقد أسعدتمونى أيما سعادة , ليست للتكريم فى حد ذاته
و لكن لما وراءه من اهتمام و تقدير

أخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك و بارك لك فى كل نِعَمِه
و كتب لك السعادة فى الدارين

----------


## د. أمل

> *dawdaw
> مبارك عليكِ التميز ,,, 
> تستحقييه فعلاً ,,, ودائماً من تميز إلى أخر ,,, 
> مع أرق الأمنيات بدوام التميز والتوفيق ..*




الله يبارك فيكِ يا سوما يا حبيبتى
ربنا يسعدك و يكرمك يا رب 
أشكرك على ذوقك و رقتك

----------


## د. أمل

> *دكتورة داووووووووووووووو الجميلة
> مبروك مبروك
> يااااه أنا سعيدة اوى بفوزك بلقب العضو المثالى 
> لأن حضرتك بجد ومن أول دخولك كنتى ولازلتى مثال للعضو المثالى الملتزم الجاد والموضوعى..وفى وقت نسبيا قصير..
> وردودك بالفعل كانت بتحمل سمة الجدية ووالموضوعية طول الوقت
> 
> 
> 
> علاوة على كونك الإنسانة والأخت والصديقة وتعرفين كم أحبك..
> ...




الحبيبة الغالية  "نــدى "
ربنا يسعدك دائمًا و يبارك لك 
تعلمين جيدًا مدى حبى و تقديرى لكِ 
العجيب أن هذا الشهر بالذات كنت مُقلة جدًا فى المشاركات
و لا أنا مش واخده بالى ولا إيه
سعيدة جدًا بمشاركتك و تهنئتك العطرة
و شكرًا على ورداتك الجميلة
و لا حرمنى الله من تواجدك و دفء كلماتك
لك منى كل الود و التقدير

----------


## د. أمل

> الغالية داو داو .. مش لاقية كلام أهنيكي به غير ربنا يزيدك ويكرمك



الحبيبة  " ناريمان "
ربنا يا حبيبتى يكرمك و يسعدك
كفاية تواجدك الطيب
شكرًا لكِ

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مبروك أختنا الكريمة على وسام التميز وبمشيئة الله من نجاح لنجاح أكبر دوماً ...
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## د. أمل

> *ياسيدى ياسيدى على الاخبار الحلوه 
> 
> عارفه لو بعرف أزغرد كنت عملتها
> 
> والست الى بتزغرد وصورتها ماليه النت دى دورت عليها مالقيتها ماتت دى ولا ايه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




حبيبة قلبى اللى فى بلاد الفرنجة
ربنا يسعدك يا إيمان دائمًا , و يطمنى عليكِ
إيه الكرم الحاتمى ده !!
ورد و دبدوب و بالونات
و سفرة مليانة على آخرها
و زفر .. جايبة لى زفر 
الواحد يتعشى بقى بدل ما ينام خفيف
و ربنا يعوض عليكى فى الرهن ,
 نبقى نردها لك قريبًا بإذن الله

شكرًا يا إيمان على تهنئتك الطيبة الرقيقة
ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك

----------


## طريق

> _بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> انا كيييييييييييت ..اوعوا بأة يا كمااااااااااحة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بيني و بينك يا دكتور انا احترت و احتار دليلي
> يا ترى اجيبلك فول ولا طعمية و لا بتشينجان 
> و يا ترى انتشي بتشحبي التشحينة ولا لأ 
> ...


*(ألفين) لأ (3000) مبروك يا دكتورة
زي ما أنتي شايفه وعلى عكس تقشف مصراوية جدا
أنا عديت لك لحد 3000 وأنتي أشترى بقى كل اللي أنتي عايزاه  

*

----------


## د. أمل

> دكتوووووووووره داو داو
>  
> ألف مليون تريليون مبرووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> تستحقي أكتر من كده بكتير والله
> وربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك بينا
> 
> 
> 
> فين هديتى بقا ؟؟؟




إيمى حبيبتى

الله يبارك فيكِ
و ألف مليون تريليون شكرًا
ربنا يخليكى يا إيمان و يحقق لك كل أمانيكِ

و اتفضلى يا ستى هديتك

----------


## د. أمل

> *مبروك يا دكتورة*
> *
> عقبال كدا ما تاخدى احسن عضوة فى السنة كلها*




شكرًا يا هيثم
و عقبال ما أشوفك أحسن مهندس فى الدنيا

----------


## د. أمل

> مبروك داوداو
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك
> 
> من نجاح لنجاح ان شاء الله




الله يبارك فيكِ يا إيمان 
و ربنا يوفقك و ينجحك فى كل أمورك

----------


## د. أمل

> _بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> انا كيييييييييييت ..اوعوا بأة يا كمااااااااااحة 
> 
> دكتورة  الدكاتير..
> ملكة النوافذ و الابواب و الشناكيل
> و راعية قبنوري الاولى في منتدى أبناء مصر 
> 
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> 
> ...



يا أهلًا بالياكشاوى الباب لوقاوى الكبير
ده كل أطفال المنتدى متجمعين و سهرانين

إحنا مش قلنا حناكل الفول ده فى عيد الأضحى .. حتلخبطينى ليه ؟
و بعدين مش تبطلى تسيبى سطور فاضية كتير .. كده حتخلصى ورق المنتدى ..
و إيه قبنورى ده كمان .. شكلى حأغيَّر الكارير و أنقل على عربية الفول 
مش عايزة شاندوتش  ؟

شكرًا يا سارة يا حبيبتى .. منورانى بجد
كفاية مكلفة نفسك و جايبة لى أغنية .. و شوفى كام كيلو برتقال ..
ربنا يخليكِ و يسعدك و يوفقك دائمًا .. يا رب

----------


## د. أمل

> مبروك أختنا الكريمة على وسام التميز وبمشيئة الله من نجاح لنجاح أكبر دوماً ...
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع





بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل
و نهنئك قريبًا بإذن الله على ما هو أفضل بكثير
لك كل التحية و التقدير

----------


## د. أمل

> *(ألفين) لأ (3000) مبروك يا دكتورة
> زي ما أنتي شايفه وعلى عكس تقشف مصراوية جدا
> أنا عديت لك لحد 3000 وأنتي أشترى بقى كل اللي أنتي عايزاه  
> 
> *


أخى الكريم " طريق "
أيوة كده .. آخد حقى ناشف ..
بس هم ال 3000 مبروك دول يطلعوا كده كام جنيه ..؟؟؟؟؟
شكرًا لك أخى الفاضل تهنئتك الطيبة
بارك الله فيك و لك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *(ألفين) لأ (3000) مبروك يا دكتورة
> زي ما أنتي شايفه وعلى عكس تقشف مصراوية جدا
> أنا عديت لك لحد 3000 وأنتي أشترى بقى كل اللي أنتي عايزاه  
> 
> *


_احم احم ..صباح الخير
دكتور يا استاذ كلمة اعجمية لا يجوز تأنيثها _تقوقز القوقاز متقوقزا  _
يعني انا في الكلية بقول لدكاترتي الفيميييييلز يا دكتور (يا دكتور ريم انا مش فاهمة ..يا دكتور شاكيناز انا مش فاهمة .. يا دكتور حنان انا برضو مش فاهمة) 
وبعدين انا حاسة ان حضرتك لسة شايل مني من موضوع "داود"
عادي يعني يا استاذ بتحصل كتير إن الناس يختلط عليها بعض الاحرف و تقرا الكلمات غلط
يعني مثلا انا اول ما شوفت اسم dawdaw 
قريته هشام بسطاويسي .. بتحصل بتحصل_  :Girl (13):

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الف مبروك للدكتوره العزيزه علينا جميعا داوداو  ..
من تميز لتميز ان شاء الله
فوز مستحق ..وقلم ناضج 
وعلي قدر واف من الثقافه والفهم ,, 
اتمني لكي دائما كل التوفيق ..

----------


## طريق

> أخى الكريم " طريق "
> أيوة كده .. آخد حقى ناشف ..
> بس هم ال 3000 مبروك دول يطلعوا كده كام جنيه ..؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرًا لك أخى الفاضل تهنئتك الطيبة
> بارك الله فيك و لك


*طبعا يا دكتورة يعتمد على سعر الصرف والتداول وأرقام إغلاق البورصة
عموما أنصحك ألا تسارعي بالصرف وتشيليهم للزمن 
مرة أخرى مبروووووووك هذا التكريم الذي تستحقه روحك الجميلة 

*

----------


## طريق

> _احم احم ..صباح الخير
> دكتور يا استاذ كلمة اعجمية لا يجوز تأنيثها _تقوقز القوقاز متقوقزا  _
> يعني انا في الكلية بقول لدكاترتي الفيميييييلز يا دكتور (يا دكتور ريم انا مش فاهمة ..يا دكتور شاكيناز انا مش فاهمة .. يا دكتور حنان انا برضو مش فاهمة) 
> وبعدين انا حاسة ان حضرتك لسة شايل مني من موضوع "داود"
> عادي يعني يا استاذ بتحصل كتير إن الناس يختلط عليها بعض الاحرف و تقرا الكلمات غلط
> يعني مثلا انا اول ما شوفت اسم dawdaw 
> قريته هشام بسطاويسي .. بتحصل بتحصل_


 ::   ::   :: 
*في السياق العامي لا يجوز الاستشهاد بقاعدة مفصحة 
وبعدين أنا شايل فعلا زي ما بتقولي بس كل احترام وكل تقدير لخفة دمك التي تضع ابتسامة على كل شفاه
تحياتي
*

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك داو داو  :f:  
الوسام زاد شرف وتألق باقترانه بأسمك
وإن شاء الله مزيد من التألق والتميز دائما

----------


## الشحرورة

*الجميلة دوا دوا

ألف مبروك يا قمر فوزك بالعضوة المميزة
تستحيقها عن جدارة
هوة انتى اى حد انتى نونانية حلوة

مبروووووووووووووووك

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
دوا دوا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


فوز مستحق 

فالتميز عنوانك منذ ان شاركتى معنا 

اطيب تمنياتى لك بدوام النجاح والتالق 

الف مبروك التميز 

وان شاء الله تميز دااااااااائم 

لك تحياتى

----------


## فاضــل

أدب المشاركة و مشاركة الأدب

احترام المشاركة و مشاركة الاحترام

روح التفاعل .. و تفاعل الروح

تقدير الود .. و ود التقدير 

كل ذلك هو أختنا العزيزة داو داو لذا حق لها التميز

تهنئة التميز .. و تميز التهنئة حق مستحق لك أختنا العزيزة

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

الف مبروك يا اطيب قلب
انت بجد تستحقيها يا دكتورة
ودمت دائما بخير وتألق :8 5 16:

----------


## drmustafa

دكتورتنا الكريمة 
ألف مبروك التميز  المستحق 
فأنت عنوان للتميز منذ شاركت معنا 
ومن تميز إلى تميز بإذن الله

----------


## ابن البلد

::  ::  ::  :: 
الف ألف ألف مليون مبروك وسام التمييز وعقبال وسام حورس 
وإن شاء الله من تمييز لتمييز داوداو أنت تستهلي كل خير وربنا يجزيكي خيرا عما تقومين به من أفعال
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

*أطيب التهاني

أختي الكريمة .. داو  داو

على التميز والرقي

  

وهذا أقل تقدير

لتميز موضوعاتك

ولجمال ردودك

تقبلي خالص تقديري

أختي الكريمة

  
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الجميلة الرائعة دكتورة دوادوا
ألف مبروك التميز هذا الشهر... حقيقى تستحقى


ردودك وتفاعلك الراقى فى المنتدى يؤهلوكى لدا وبجدارة 
واتفضلى بالهنا والشفا وبلاش الديك اللى عليه رهن دا... دا يا ستى مجانا 

 :8 5 17: 

يارب دايما متفوقة ومتميزة ودايما جميلة ورائعة وإنسانة بكل معنى الكلمة
تحياتى

----------


## د. أمل

> الف مبروك للدكتوره العزيزه علينا جميعا داوداو  ..
> من تميز لتميز ان شاء الله
> فوز مستحق ..وقلم ناضج 
> وعلي قدر واف من الثقافه والفهم ,, 
> اتمني لكي دائما كل التوفيق ..




العزيز  " محمد حسين " 
أشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة الطيبة
أسعدتنى تهنئتك للغاية
ربنا يخليك و يسعدك و يحقق لك كل أمانيك
و عقبال ما نبارك لك على رئاسة البرادعى
اللهم آمين .. يا رب

----------


## د. أمل

> *طبعا يا دكتورة يعتمد على سعر الصرف والتداول وأرقام إغلاق البورصة
> عموما أنصحك ألا تسارعي بالصرف وتشيليهم للزمن 
> مرة أخرى مبروووووووك هذا التكريم الذي تستحقه روحك الجميلة 
> 
> *



الله يبارك فيك مرة أخرى
و حأعمل بنصيحتك 
و استثمرهم زى ما همَّ كده عملة صعبة

شكرًا لك

 :36 4 11:

----------


## د. أمل

> ألف ألف مبروك داو داو  
> الوسام زاد شرف وتألق باقترانه بأسمك
> وإن شاء الله مزيد من التألق والتميز دائما




الغالية " قلب مصر "
الله يبارك فيكِ يا حبيبتى
و أنا من زادها شرفًا مرورك و تهنئتك
ربنا يبارك لك و يكرمك

----------


## د. أمل

> *الجميلة دوا دوا
> 
> ألف مبروك يا قمر فوزك بالعضوة المميزة
> تستحيقها عن جدارة
> هوة انتى اى حد انتى نونانية حلوة
> 
> مبروووووووووووووووك
> 
> *



أهلًا بشحرورتنا الجميلة 
ربنا يكرمك و يجبر بخاطرك
الله يبارك فيكِ و لكِ
و الله يا بنتى خايفة يكون الموضوع فيه توء سفاهم
و مش أنا المقصودة
نورتينى حبيبتى

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



الف مبروك يا داو داو العضوة المميزة 

انت تستاهلي يا قمراية كل خير ربنا يبارك فيكِ و يبارك لك

أتمنى لك كل تميز و سعادة في حياتك دوماً

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## د. أمل

> اختى العزيزة 
> دوا دوا 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> فوز مستحق 
> 
> فالتميز عنوانك منذ ان شاركتى معنا 
> 
> ...




أخى الفاضل  " اسكندرانى "
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على إطرائك و تهنئتك
و أين يكون تميزى هذا بجانب مجهوداتك الرائعة فى المنتدى و مع الجميع
بارك الله فيك و لك و سلمك من كل سوء أنت و من تحب
لك كل التحية و التقدير

----------


## د. أمل

> أدب المشاركة و مشاركة الأدب
> 
> احترام المشاركة و مشاركة الاحترام
> 
> روح التفاعل .. و تفاعل الروح
> 
> تقدير الود .. و ود التقدير 
> 
> كل ذلك هو أختنا العزيزة داو داو لذا حق لها التميز
> ...



أخى الفاضل  " فـــــاضل "
لك الشكر الجزيل على كلماتك الطيبة
و إن كان ما ذكرته صحيحًا 
فذلك ما يستحقه منتدانا هذا
و ما يستحقه إخوة أعزاء كرام أمثالكم
لك كل التحية و التقدير و الامتنان

----------


## د. أمل

> الف مبروك يا اطيب قلب
> انت بجد تستحقيها يا دكتورة
> ودمت دائما بخير وتألق



حبيبتى  " سمر "
الله يبارك فيكِ 
أشكرك جدًا على التهنئة الرقيقة
و كلماتك الطيبة مثلك عزيزتى
لك كل المودة و التقدير

----------


## د. أمل

> دكتورتنا الكريمة 
> ألف مبروك التميز  المستحق 
> فأنت عنوان للتميز منذ شاركت معنا 
> ومن تميز إلى تميز بإذن الله



  أخى الفاضل  " دكتور مصطفى "
الله يبارك فيك و يبارك لك
أشكر لك التهنئة الطيبة و مرورك الكريم
لك كل التحية و التقدير

----------


## د. أمل

> الف ألف ألف مليون مبروك وسام التمييز وعقبال وسام حورس 
> وإن شاء الله من تمييز لتمييز داوداو أنت تستهلي كل خير وربنا يجزيكي خيرا عما تقومين به من أفعال



ألف ألف ... يعنى مليون , و مليون فى مليون تانيين ... يبقوا بيليون , فى ألف ... يبقوا ألف بيليون ..
ياااااااااااه .. دول ييجوا كده كام ألف حلوين .. 


أهلًا أهلًا بالمشرف العام " ابن البلد "
ألف تريليون الله يبارك فيك
و الله أنا ما استاهلش كل ده 
إنتم بس اللى طيبين و مخدوعين فىَّ
كفاية علىَّ صحبتكم الطيبة
شكرًا جزيلًا لك .. و ربنا يبارك لك و ييسر لك كل أمورك و يوفقك لكل خير

----------


## د. أمل

> *أطيب التهاني
> 
> أختي الكريمة .. داو  داو
> 
> على التميز والرقي
> 
>   
> 
> وهذا أقل تقدير
> ...




أخى الفاضل  " الصعيدى "

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على تهانيك الطيبة
و إطرائك الراقى
لك كل التحية و التقدير

----------


## د. أمل

> الجميلة الرائعة دكتورة دوادوا
> ألف مبروك التميز هذا الشهر... حقيقى تستحقى
> 
> 
> ردودك وتفاعلك الراقى فى المنتدى يؤهلوكى لدا وبجدارة 
> واتفضلى بالهنا والشفا وبلاش الديك اللى عليه رهن دا... دا يا ستى مجانا 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



غاليتى الحبيبة  " جيهان "

منورانى يا حبيبتى , إنتِ الأروع و الأجمل
الله يبارك فيكِ و يكرمك و يسعدك
و ألف شكر على الديك 
مش الناس اللى جايبين لى ديك أحلف عليه و أرجعه
ربنا ما يحرمنيش من نورك و تألقك
دمت بكل خير و سعادة

----------


## د. أمل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك يا داو داو العضوة المميزة 
> 
> انت تستاهلي يا قمراية كل خير ربنا يبارك فيكِ و يبارك لك
> 
> أتمنى لك كل تميز و سعادة في حياتك دوماً
> ...




 " بــوكى بــوكى "  حبيبتى
وحشتينى بجد
الله يكرمك و يبارك فيكِ و يبارك لك
و يسعدك و يحقق لك كل ما تتمنيه
شكرًا لتهنئتك الرقيقة العطرة
دمت بكل خير و سعادة

----------


## سيد حسن

*dawdaw

اصعب شىء يواجهنى فى الكتابة هو وصف انسان يزيد تميزه على مخزون الكلمات الموجودة فى رأسى وعلى هذا يكفيك تميزا فى نظرى انى حاولت وفشلت فى استيفاء هذا الوصف .

لذا ليس لدى الا مبروك يا سيدتى ، تستحقينها دهرا وليس شهرا .

السلام عليكم*

----------


## د. أمل

> *dawdaw
> 
> اصعب شىء يواجهنى فى الكتابة هو وصف انسان يزيد تميزه على مخزون الكلمات الموجودة فى رأسى وعلى هذا يكفيك تميزا فى نظرى انى حاولت وفشلت فى استيفاء هذا الوصف .
> 
> لذا ليس لدى الا مبروك يا سيدتى ، تستحقينها دهرا وليس شهرا .
> 
> السلام عليكم*




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى الفاضل الكريم  " سيد حسن "

إذا كنت قد واجهت صعوبة فيما أردت كتابته 
فأنا الآن أواجه الصعوبة الأكبر فى الرد على كل كلمات المدح و الإطراء 
و التى جمعتها فى كلمتين بليغتين و أسلوب رقيق سلس عهدناه منك دائمًا

بارك الله فيك و بارك لك و رزقك السعادة فى الدارين 
دمت بكل خير

----------


## egy950

dawdaw



مبارك عليكِ التميز ,,, 
تستحقييه فعلاً ,,, ودائماً من تميز إلى أخر ,,, 
مع أرق الأمنيات بدوام التميز والتوفيق ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الف مبروك عليكى يادكتوره حقيقى تستحقيها عن جداره شكرا على المواضيع والاسلوب 
لك كل التقدير والاحترام  :f:

----------


## سماح عطية

*غاليتي dawdaw* 
*أنتِ بحق تمتلكين جاذبية اسلوب يتفاعل معه كل من مر عليه و إن كان مروره مرور الكرام ..*
*ولكِ شخصية يفخر بها اسلامنا الحنيف ؛ وأفخر شخصياً أن منحني الله عز وجل فرصة الحوار معكِ*
*وفخر لـوسام التميز أن ارتبط يوماً باسمك ..* 
*ارجو الله دوماً أن يهبكِ الثبات على الحق ، والتوفيق إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه*
*ثم يكون لكِ الفوز الأعظم بجنة الفروس .*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخت العزيزة المتميزة داو دو 
زمن الألاف عدي وولى منذ عقود طويله 
مائة مليار مبروك ..
لم يتك الزملاء شيء لنا لنقوله ولكني أجمع كلماتهم ومشاعرهم النبيلة في جملة واحدة
 "جزاك الله خيرا وجعل حروفك في ميزان حسناتك"

----------


## د. أمل

> dawdaw
> 
> 
> 
> مبارك عليكِ التميز ,,, 
> تستحقييه فعلاً ,,, ودائماً من تميز إلى أخر ,,, 
> مع أرق الأمنيات بدوام التميز والتوفيق ..





أخى الفاضل " egy950 "

بارك الله فيك و لك
شكرًا لمبادرتك الكريمة .. و تهنئتك الطيبة
دمت بكل خير
و جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## د. أمل

> الف مبروك عليكى يادكتوره حقيقى تستحقيها عن جداره شكرا على المواضيع والاسلوب 
> لك كل التقدير والاحترام




العزيز   zizoYAzizo  

الله يبارك فيك و يبارك لك
شكرًا على التهنئة الطيبة
و نهنئك قريبًا بإذن الله
دمت بكل خير

----------


## د. أمل

> *غاليتي dawdaw* 
> *أنتِ بحق تمتلكين جاذبية اسلوب يتفاعل معه كل من مر عليه و إن كان مروره مرور الكرام ..*
> *ولكِ شخصية يفخر بها اسلامنا الحنيف ؛ وأفخر شخصياً أن منحني الله عز وجل فرصة الحوار معكِ*
> *وفخر لـوسام التميز أن ارتبط يوماً باسمك ..* 
> *ارجو الله دوماً أن يهبكِ الثبات على الحق ، والتوفيق إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه*
> *ثم يكون لكِ الفوز الأعظم بجنة الفروس .*






اللهم آمــــــين

حبيبتى الغالية  " سمــاح "
سعدت جدًا بتواجدك
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على إطرائك الطيب الرقيق
و أسأل الله أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع
بارك الله فيكِ و لكِ و رزقكِ السعادة فى الدارين
و جمعنى و إياكِ و جميع إخوتنا فى المنتدى و خارجه
فى الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## د. أمل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخت العزيزة المتميزة داو دو 
> زمن الألاف عدي وولى منذ عقود طويله 
> مائة مليار مبروك ..
> لم يتك الزملاء شيء لنا لنقوله ولكني أجمع كلماتهم ومشاعرهم النبيلة في جملة واحدة
>  "جزاك الله خيرا وجعل حروفك في ميزان حسناتك"




جزانى الله و إياك

أخى الفاضل  " عاصم أبو ندى "

أنا كده خلَّصت المبروكات اللى فى المنتدى كله
الله يبارك فيك و يبارك لك
و أشكر لك تهنئتك العطرة
و يكفينى دعاؤك الطيب و مرورك الكريم
دمت بكل خير

----------


## عصام كابو

*الف مبروك يا  داو داو*

*يا رب من تميز لتميز ان شاء الله.. و اسف على التاخير فى التهنئة*


*  *

----------


## د. أمل

> *الف مبروك يا  داو داو*
> 
> *يا رب من تميز لتميز ان شاء الله.. و اسف على التاخير فى التهنئة*
> 
> 
> *  *






أخى الكريم  " عصام كابو "

الله يبارك فيك و يبارك لك
شكرًا على التهنئة الطيبة
و مفيش تأخير و لا حاجة 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## حسام عمر

*مبروك داوداو


ألف مبروك

من نجاح لنجاح ان شاء الله

*

*معلش تهنأه متأخره جدا ً*

*بارك الله فيكي  ووفقك دئما ً*

----------


## د. أمل

> *مبروك داوداو
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك
> 
> من نجاح لنجاح ان شاء الله
> 
> *
> 
> ...



أخى الفاضل  " حسام عمر "

بارك الله فيك و لك .. و رزقك السعادة فى الدارين
أشكرك على تهنئتك الطيبة و مرورك الكريم
و مفيش تأخير ولا حاجة
تمنياتى لك بكل الخير و التوفيق

----------

